# Questions about custom computer specs



## Hot (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, everyone. I'm getting a new computer soon, and I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on the designs I've looked at. I'm 13, and therefore simply cannot afford to waste money. If something goes wrong, or I screw up while building a computer, I can't get my money back. So, I decided to build a custom one online and have it shipped to me fully built. I'm feeling insecure about ordering this custom computer: 

Configurator: 
Gamer Paladin D817
*Case*1 x CoolerMaster HAF 922 Gaming Case-Black*Case Lighting*0 x None-*iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction*0 x None-*iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion*0 x None-*Processor*1 x Intel® Core™ i5-2500 Processor (4x 3.30GHz/6MB L3 Cache)-*iBUYPOWER PowerDrive*0 x None-*Processor Cooling*1 x Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1155]-ARC Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade*Memory*1 x 4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR3-1600 Memory Module-Corsair or Major Brand*Video Card*1 x AMD Radeon HD 6770 - 1GB-Single Card*Video Card Brand*1 x Major Brand Powered by AMD or NVIDIA-*Free Stuff*1 x [Free] - Gigabte Dual Lens Gaming Mouse-Free with Purchase of Gigabyte Motherboard*Motherboard*1 x [SLI] Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 -- 3x PCI-E 2.0 x16, Lucid Virtu Technology-*Intel Smart Response Technology*0 x None-*Power Supply*1 x 600 Watt -- Standard-*Primary Hard Drive*1 x 1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s-Single Drive*Data Hard Drive*0 x None-*Optical Drive*1 x 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive-Back2School Sale! - FREE Upgrade to LG BLU-RAY Reader Combo Drive Black*2nd Optical Drive*0 x None-*Flash Media Reader / Writer*0 x None-*Meter Display*0 x None-*USB Expansion*0 x None-*Sound Card*1 x 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard-*Network Card*1 x Killer Xeno Pro Gaming Network Card-*Operating System*1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel)-64-Bit*Keyboard*1 x iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard-*Mouse*1 x iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse-*Monitor*0 x None-*2nd Monitor*0 x None-*Speaker System*1 x iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System-*Wireless Network Adapter*1 x ASUS USB-N13 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 300Mbps Wireless USB Adapter-*Headset*0 x None-*Video Camera*0 x None-*Case Engraving Service*0 x None-*Warranty*1 x Standard Warranty Service-Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support*Rush Service*1 x Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee)-No Rush Service, Estimate Ship Out in 5~10 Business DaysSubtotal*$889.00 (plus tax & shipping)

I'm buying this from ibuypower.com.


I am on a budget, and don't want to spend more than what is listed above. 
I'm looking to own a gaming computer - for games like Half-Life 2 with the graphics mod, GTA IV, Call of Duty, Fallout 3, The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim and other such games. I will also be using this for intensive competative multiplayer and as a homeschooling tool.

What I want to know is what I NEED in this design, what can be removed, what should be upgraded, all that. Basically, I need the best bang for my buck. I also would appreciate links to OTHER designs that you recommend for my price range. Thank you all.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi :wave:

First of all, if you think you might want to overclock the processor in the future, you would want the i5-2500k.

I would think that liquid cooling shouldn't be needed and could be replaced with a couple of case fans.

You could get a cheaper case to save money as the case won't affect the performance of the games, and could be upgraded in the future.

As for PSU, after posting about building a similar system myself, I would recommend at least 750w, though if you plan on using SLI/CrossfireX to use 2 GPUs then you would probably be looking at around 1000w.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

three problems I can see with the list.

1 the psu is not powerfull enough for the card and it will be a rubish generic one. You should be using a good make of psu such as corsair,xfx or seasonic and it should be 750w.
2. your buying one that is built for you and generally companies use low quality parts when do this for people and they charge top dollar prices for it.
3. The board you are choosing is a newer archtecture and is really better being used with SSD hard drives which are expensive and dont hold much data althoug they are very fast. You would be better going for a P67 chipset motherboard.

Building a pc is not hard and you can make sure you use the best parts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The listing is typical of online builders and their common use of lower quality parts and lots of bling to entice the buyer. The primary faults have been pointed out by greenbrucelee.

Water cooling offers no advantage for standard use over air.
SSD's are not a good value at this time and offer little advantage other than faster boot times.
You would do much better building your own.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

As above, spend the extra 10 bucks for the i5 2500K (has unlocked clock multiplier for better overclocking)

Seeing as your only cooling options are the stock IBM HSF or liquid, swap the one you've picked to the Coolit Eco II. 

Swap out the no-name power supply for the Corsair CMPSU 650TXV2. If you have plans of doubling up the HD 6770 in a Crossfire setup, go with the Corsair 750 or 850. If this puts you over budget, cut back elsewhere.

If you are not planning on a multi gpu setup, you can drop back a bit on the motherboard. Choose one with a single PCIe X16 slot.

Paying someone to assemble your computer is a viable option for many people. In return you get one company to deal with for after sale support. Many of my clients either don't know how or don't want to bother building their own. I don't ask.


----------



## Hot (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all. 

Carl and cavan both think I should get the K version of the processor. I don't plan to overclock it or take too many risks with it. 

I don't think I'm going to use CrossFire. Everyone mentioned the power supply, all recommending 750w Corsairs. Corsair CMPSU 650TXV2 is the way to go then. 

I also don't know much about motherboards. 


I am looking for a budget gaming computer (i.e. $750~900) that can run basically any game I put in it. 



A new question then: 
What model would you buy? Do any of you have a tried-and-true parts list? I can get a Dell XPS 8300 as well - I have access to the Dell employee discount program and can get a 1200 dollar model for 9. However, I hate the case as compared to the CoolerMaster one I have selected with the ibuypower computer. And last - is there any STANDARD computer that I can buy that has all the previously mentioned features? 

I need little hassle, an under 1k price tag, and high performance. Can any of you help me meet that goal?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

thats quiet a budget for a 13 yr old,good luck with your new rig,,,,,


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Intel 2500k
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

ASUS P8Z68-V LE LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX 750GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Corsair 650HX
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (I have used over 4 gigs plenty of times with multiple apps open plus RAM is pretty inexpensive now.)

COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hot said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Carl and cavan both think I should get the K version of the processor. I don't plan to overclock it or take too many risks with it.
> 
> ...


For a "tried and true" parts list look over our suggested build thread and use it as a guide. They were all composed by professional builders and use only top quality parts that have been proven in the field.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Hot (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks again guys. I made some revisions to my previous design, dropping the processor to a 3.something gHz Phenom II quad core and boosting the video card to an AMD Radeon HD 6850. I also increased the wattage of the power supply (750w) and used Corsair. It cost me about $988, and I got a great back to school deal that included free shipping. I went over my budget, but I also purchased basic speakers and a thirty dollar wireless card. The good news is, as it always is with PCs, is that if I want to replace/swap a part I can do it. I don't have that power with my Playstation. 

And yes, guys, it is quite a budget for a 13-year-old. 1k is a LOT of money, and not the kind I take for granted. I'm not some stuck-up rich kid, my family has almost no extra spending money. My parents are kicking in a little money for me (my birthday money to be). 

Thank you all for your help. ray: The computer is on the way, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you switched the motherboard as well to match the AMD processor? The Phenom won't work with a Z68 board


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont-have-a-cow said:


> I hope you switched the motherboard as well to match the AMD processor? The Phenom won't work with a Z68 board


good point


----------



## Hot (Aug 4, 2011)

The computer model I chose to customize was listed as an ATI/AMD computer. Therefore the default motherboard was hopefully and very likely compatible.


----------

